# Just testing something



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2008)

When you change an avatar, all prior posts show the new avatar.
I added a signature, but it did not show up in prior posts, so I'm seeing if it does in a new post since the change.
3-2-1 and test


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2008)

interesting 
whoa, didn't know about the 30 second shot clock either


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jan 27, 2008)

Some forum softwares are like that with signatures (I don't like it - also seems inefficient use of HD space by database). I don't understand what you mean about the 'shot clock'?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 27, 2008)

seans_potato_business said:


> .... I don't understand what you mean about the 'shot clock'?


 
You weren't supposed to 

But seriously.... there's a 30 second delay before you can post again after you've just posted. I went to reply to my test and got a window that said I had 14 seconds remaining before I could post again, that I need to wait 30 second between posts.

Actually, I guess that would be the opposite of a shot clock..... but it sounded good at the time   I'm sure the moderators or anyone else that has gotten that message knew what I was talking about.

Don't eat any dirt.


----------



## seans_potato_business (Jan 27, 2008)

Now you're talking about eating dirt??

Some forums have that posting limitation too. It's to prevent abuse. The most annoying are search limitations where you search for something, get told there are no results and have to wait 60 seconds before you can run another search...


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

Ah Sean, Pacanis has been excitable since he got his chooks laying eggs!! LOL  ;-)  I'm sure there must be some saying about quoting yourself in a signature block Pacanis!!! LOL

Yeah the delays are annoying at times. Not saying there isn't a good reason for them, but when you type quickly, it is frustrating to be stuck waiting for permission!  Same with the reporting of bad posts.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Ah Sean, Pacanis has been excitable since he got his chooks laying eggs!! LOL ;-) I'm sure there must be some saying about quoting yourself in a signature block Pacanis!!! LOL


 
Darn right I'm excited  Two days in a row they've gone five for five! I've had to call in the troops to help supply me with more egg cartons 

And you know.... one day I was reading Andy M's signature, the one about the perfect apple pie and creating the universe.... and it just seemed like a good idea at the time  but on a much smaller scale of course


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

I like reading other people signatures. Much more imaginative than mine.

Hey I would send you my old cartons too but the freight probably would be prohibitive.  I'll send you a virtual one!! LOL

Hey you take your name off the quote and attribute it to Confuscious.  It has that ring to it...


----------



## pacanis (Jan 28, 2008)

ha, ha... I'll send you a virtual dozen fresh eggs for your time


----------



## Bilby (Jan 28, 2008)

Cool!! Well virtually!!


----------

